# Pacemaker pocket infection



## krisfelty (May 17, 2010)

Does anyone know the code to use for removal of a dual chamber pacemaker and atrial ventricular leads because of an infected pocket? This is the only reson pacemaker was removed and pocket was irrigated and antibiotic solution was given and wound was closed? Someone billed it out as 33233 and 33235 and it was denied by Medicare as both inclusive?  
Thanks for any help.

Kris


----------



## RKN122306 (May 18, 2010)

By all means you have it correct in my book and there are no CCI edits for it, I would appeal it with the report and see from there, they have denied things on me that should never have been, I've been doing this for 5 years and they'll usually deny something the first time then pay it in an appeal. 

Good luck and let me know if you can

RKN


----------



## deeva456 (May 18, 2010)

If the generator and lead was removed during the 90 day global period following implantation then both 33233 & 33235 need a modifier; either 78 or 79. 

Dolores, CPC-CCC


----------

